# Impotent ex-husband ordered to pay damages



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Italy's Supreme Court backs woman's 'right to sexuality'

_Reuters
Updated: 7:14 a.m. ET May 12, 2005_

ROME - An impotent Italian man who kept his problem a secret from his wife until after their wedding must pay her damages for "eroding" her right to have a family, Italy's Supreme Court has ruled.

The woman, identified by the Italian media as Cristina S., was quick to get her marriage annulled in the 1990s after learning to her horror that her husband could not consummate it.

She then demanded damages, saying she had been robbed of her "right to sexuality" and the promise of a family. Despite losing legal battles in lower courts, she kept appealing, and finally the Supreme Court found in her favor.

"Her fundamental right (was) eroded to fully realize a family, as a woman and a wife, and eventually as a mother," according to excerpts from the court ruling published in Italian newspapers on Thursday.

The amount of damages will be settled by a lower court in Sicily, where the unhappy couple were married.

Copyright 2005 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters.
© 2005 MSNBC.com

URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7826719


*Wow, I guess its sorta neat that they ruled in favor of the women but wow! *


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

The only way I can see that it makes sense is if they have a law about keeping physical secrets from your spouse.  I mean, there is no law in Italy (or is there?) that says that when a man marries a woman he is legally bound to be able to produce offspring. I'm all for the feminist "the woman won!" point of view, but I don't see how she could legally get away with that! I wonder what the "damages" amount to?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

There is just no excuse for that with the erectile dysfunction medications on the market today. Granted, Viagara may be expensive for some, the generic, Micoxaflopin, is a low cost alternative.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Drugs don't work for everybody. There are many causes of dysfunction, and viagra can't fix some of them.

If this woman shelled out big bucks to marry this guy, 
( dress, cermony, reception, etc ) as I'm sure she did, then she should be able to sue this chump. The whole angle of her being somehow rendered unable to have sex and kids is just stupid, since there's plenty of other men available, but she thought she was buying one thing and got another, so she should get her wedding costs.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This goes back to the other thread on movie stars marrying after 2 or 3 weeks. How long did they date before getting married. Did they know enough long enough to really know everything about eachother or did she marry him strictly for his money. Then found out there was nothing more and wanted to take his money and run.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Ols Salt, I was joking..........read the name of the generic again........


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh. heh heh.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao mr moby


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol


----------

